

Apple and Other Shareholders Not Involved in Google Lawsuit Decision - ghshephard
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/11/21/apple-and-other-rockstar-consortium-shareholders-not-involved-in-google-lawsuit-decision/

======
ghshephard
After reading this story, it sounds like an extension of a rather vanilla
licensing program, and Apple didn't get any say (or, indeed, any advance
notice) as to what the major activities were. I wonder if this changes pg's
mind as to this comment:

"I predict this will do more to hurt Apple's reputation in the tech community
than anything they've done before. " [1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6651926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6651926)

